# Ladies, Ditch the Bra



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

While in  hospital in 2010 and needing to be in that hospital gown and no underwear I felt so much freedom and once I came home I never wore a bra again...and there is so much info on the health reasons to do this....not only freedom.   I never wore wires anyway....and I'm one here who does not do the mammograms but everything holistically for all my health issues.   Think about it ladies, don't quickly dismiss as many do.


http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/la...ast+cancer)&mc_cid=52f9261fef&mc_eid=[UNIQID]


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2019)

May  I   have  the  next dance ?


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2019)

Falcon said:


> May  I   have  the  next dance ?



^^^^ Winner


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> While in  hospital in 2010 and needing to be in that hospital gown and no underwear I felt so much freedom and once I came home I never wore a bra again...and there is so much info on the health reasons to do this....not only freedom.   I never wore wires anyway....and I'm one here who does not do the mammograms but everything holistically for all my health issues.   Think about it ladies, don't quickly dismiss as many do.
> 
> 
> http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/la...ast+cancer)&mc_cid=52f9261fef&mc_eid=[UNIQID]



There are two good reasons why I agree with you.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> While in  hospital in 2010 and needing to be in that hospital gown and no underwear I felt so much freedom and once I came home I never wore a bra again...and there is so much info on the health reasons to do this....not only freedom.   I never wore wires anyway....and I'm one here who does not do the mammograms but everything holistically for all my health issues.   Think about it ladies, don't quickly dismiss as many do.
> 
> 
> http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/la...ast+cancer)&mc_cid=52f9261fef&mc_eid=[UNIQID]



You do you.   Most women our age need support unless very flat-chested.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2019)

Noooo! I won’t ditch the bra but I don’t wear those ones with under wires or padding. I can’t stand them. The ones I wear are ultra comfortable and look natural without going braless. Existing with no bra for MY particular lifestyle wouldn’t work. 
I’m an extremely active women and can’t imagine walking my dogs down the road or jogging with no bra. I’d be causing a scene and scandal in no time plus it hurts. 

My mom however does go braless. She’s a bit older than you and I understand why she does. 
Clearly a lot depends on age, body type, and  lifestyle but I’m glad you have some personal freedom.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 14, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> While in  hospital in 2010 and needing to be in that hospital gown and no underwear I felt so much freedom and once I came home I never wore a bra again...and there is so much info on the health reasons to do this....not only freedom.   I never wore wires anyway....and I'm one here who does not do the mammograms but everything holistically for all my health issues.   Think about it ladies, don't quickly dismiss as many do.
> 
> 
> http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/la...ast+cancer)&mc_cid=52f9261fef&mc_eid=[UNIQID]




I havent worn one in years, not because of health issues but because of comfort.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

Nope, Shan't.!! I already wear a wire free  one I have quite a short rib cage so wired bras are very uncomfortable for me ,..I'm quite well endowed so  the last thing I need is boobs down to my waist by not wearing a bra at all....


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

We're told by industries decades ago that we NEED them....mostly men and I would guess women too...so like good sheepeople we bound ourselves up in them for decades...I did and am still in the process of throwing out drawers of them, too bad it's not drawers of greenbacks...when we think of the $$$ we've spent on these little things.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I havent worn one in years, not because of health issues but because of comfort.



As  many women have said the first things to take off when they come home, kick off the shoes and take off the bras.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Nope, ..I'm quite well endowed ...


 As am I so can relate. It’ can be painful going without


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

I  used to be more so but when I told off some 20 lbs of bodyweight, so went some of the boobs.  I llean more lean than not.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 14, 2019)

Well, I guess being not well endowed is a blessing now, lol.

Not saying they’re perky though...that would be a lie. 

I avoid tight tee tee shirt type tops...go for loose fitting or whatever so it’s not obvious I’m not wearing one.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

This topic brings me back to the Seinfeld series when Arthur (the dad) was in bra sales...funny segment,,any one remember that one.  There was this old geezer selling bras....


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Well, I guess being not well endowed is a blessing now, lol.
> 
> Not saying they’re perky though...that would be a lie.
> 
> I avoid tight tee tee shirt type tops...go for loose fitting or whatever so it’s not obvious I’m not wearing one.



At this point more than ever I go for the looser the better, being bound  up is not comfort.


----------



## Wren (Mar 14, 2019)

Like you Jamin, I’ve never liked underwire bras, I do need to wear one but the minute I’m home it’s off !


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Well, I guess being not well endowed is a blessing now, lol.
> 
> Not saying they’re perky though...that would be a lie.
> 
> I avoid tight tee tee shirt type tops...go for loose fitting or whatever so it’s not obvious I’m not wearing one.



Well endowed only means more fat.  Less in my book is best.  

And then there are the vain vain vain ladies who do those implants and almost lose their lives with this stuff...and a friend of a friend is in advanced dementia and she did many surgeries for the implant nuts stuff.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 14, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Well endowed only means more fat.  Less in my book is best.
> 
> And then there are the vain vain vain ladies who do those implants and almost lose their lives with this stuff...and a friend of a friend is in advanced dementia and she did many surgeries for the implant nuts stuff.



I would never do implants, not only because of all the health issues but they look and I’m sure feel fake.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2019)

:lol1:


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Well endowed only means more fat.  Less in my book is best.
> 
> And then there are the vain vain vain ladies who do those implants and almost lose their lives with this stuff...and a friend of a friend is in advanced dementia and she did many surgeries for the implant nuts stuff.



Why are you always so critical of people who choose not to live their lives YOUR WAY??    Good grief.  It's just a damn bra; wear it or don't.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I would never do implants, not only because of all the health issues but they look and I’m sure feel fake.


I agree. I wouldn’t either.



jaminhealth said:


> Well endowed only means more fat.  Less in my book is best.


Well endowed doesn’t necessary mean the person is fat. I’m between a size 6 & 8. I can’t afford to loose much more weight.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I agree. I wouldn’t either.
> 
> 
> Well endowed doesn’t necessary mean the person is fat. I’m between a size 6 & 8. I can’t afford to loose much more weight.



I just looked up the conversion chart , I'm a UK  size 12 - 14 ... ( I need to lose some weight tbh a little too large for my height )... but that equates to US size.. 8-10...so I agree not fat!!

https://www.laughinghens.com/clothing-size-conversion-chart


However the problem with ladies  Boobs is they are all fat and not muscle , which is why we can't really tighten them up by exercising so those of us who have more than a handful and want a little less,  are pretty much stuck with them even if we diet strictly..


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 14, 2019)

With St. Paddy's Day coming up: Erin go bragh(less)?  The gf is a 38 E.  I like her sans the boob cages, but she never goes outside that way.  She'd probably cause some accidents.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 14, 2019)

I have to agree with C'est Moi's comment, "You do you." You obviously have a very unique life style that most of us would see no advantage in trying to adopt it.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 14, 2019)

Too funny Holly.  Now to "unsee" that image.............


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I just looked up the conversion chart , I'm a UK  size 12 - 14 ... ( I need to lose some weight tbh a little too large for my height )... but that equates to US size.. 8-10...so I agree not fat!!
> 
> https://www.laughinghens.com/clothing-size-conversion-chart
> 
> ...


Still you’re a medium which isn’t considered large. It’s considered average. 
While I agree that breasts are mostly fat BUT there IS muscle behind the fat. With weight training, swimming etc.,those muscles can tone up really well and help to lift & firm up the girls. While mine aren’t sitting where they once did, they still hold up well due to exercise. Exercise does help especially if you’ve exercised most of your life.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Why are you always so critical of people who choose not to live their lives YOUR WAY??    Good grief.  It's just a damn bra; wear it or don't.



Why do come across so angry sometimes.   I don't write the info about the health issues, I'm the messenger.  I received the info I printed from a health source today and chose to put it here.  We've talked about "tight" clothing including bras on my other health group.  geeeezzzzz/.

If you are pleased and  happy with what you choose to do, that is fine, no need to slam my info.  And if you are ok with what you do, why not just ignore.

And wish some others would post some "interesting" topics to discuss.  I know I'm a latecomer to this group but not new to improving my health and  if there is an ounce of a chance on cancer prevention, I'm all ears.


----------



## rgp (Mar 14, 2019)

Years ago, we were both young, my g/friend was a nurse. Smaller breasted? And never wore a bra, I ask why, she said it was due to health reasons, and explained why it was better for ya. Pinching nerves, blocking blood supply, all sorts of things, most I do not remember. She suggested that I might want to consider suspenders,as opposed to a belt, for similar reasons regarding men. And to wear pants that are just a bit loose.....even jeans. 

She was not just a [go do her job] kind of nurse. She was constantly reading medical books. At one point considering going for her doctorate. Seriously interested in medicine/medical issues. 

So I took her advise. As for 'health' ? Not sure but....it is much more comfortable.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> I have to agree with C'est Moi's comment, "You do you." You obviously have a very unique life style that most of us would see no advantage in trying to adopt it.



Oh so you and most here don't want to work on good health and knowing of cancer prevention and even alzheimer and dementia prevention.  I do...that's my hobby...good health.   And sharing to whose with open minds.  So it seems like many here from what some say, they don't want to hear anything new in their lives that could bring them health advancements.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 14, 2019)

Calm down, folks!  We're here for a very short time, in the grand scheme of things.  Live, and let live.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Oh so you and most here don't want to work on good health and knowing of cancer prevention and even alzheimer and dementia prevention.  I do...that's my hobby...good health.   And sharing to whose with open minds.  So it seems like many here from what some say, they don't want to hear anything new in their lives that could bring them health advancements.



I'm happy to learn anything about good health... I can choose to ignore or take any advice I feel suits me personally...but otherwise for me you can carry on..as long as it's always contained in the 'health section' !!


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm happy to learn anything about good health... I can choose to ignore or take any advice I feel suits me personally...but otherwise for me you can carry on..as long as it's always contained in the 'health section' !!



At this point closing in at 81 I want to be able to handle my rest of life as best I can and keep as healthy as I can.  And I'm not one who wants a lot of the pharma drugs.   And I know enough who feel the same and then there is a large number who are dedicated to pharma only.  Not me.  

Doctors need us to be unwell so they can collect more $$$.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> At this point closing in at 81 I want to be able to handle my rest of life as best I can and keep as healthy as I can.  And I'm not one who wants a lot of the pharma drugs.   And I know enough who feel the same and then there is a large number who are dedicated to pharma only.  Not me.
> 
> Doctors need us to be unwell so they can collect more $$$.



Yes and you're entitled to do what you want to do to keep yourself healthy and absolutely why not, good for you.. ?.. I'm all for that, and if you want to share on the health forum people can choose to read it or ignore.. I think that many people just feel that in your enthusiasm it comes across as preaching at times..everyone is an adult here and capable of making their own choices..


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Yes and you're entitled to do what you want to do to keep yourself healthy and absolutely why not, good for you.. ?.. I'm all for that, and if you want to share on the health forum people can choose to read it or ignore.. I think that many people just feel that in your enthusiasm it comes across as preaching at times..everyone is an adult here and capable of making their own choices..



They can take it anyway their mind takes it.  I've been working with nutritional supplements for over 25 yrs and probably feel like a frustrated non licensed naturopathic doctor...so why not share for the open minds.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Yes and you're entitled to do what you want to do to keep yourself healthy and absolutely why not, good for you.. ?.. I'm all for that, and if you want to share on the health forum people can choose to read it or ignore.. I think that many people just feel that in your enthusiasm it comes across as preaching at times..everyone is an adult here and capable of making their own choices..


I agree. That was well said too.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2019)

Anyway...... even men who gain too much weight get ‘man boobs’ and if they exercise and firm up those pecs they disappear.
I realize it’s not exactly the same but it’s not that different either.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2019)

We  men  &  women   BOTH  have  nipples.   Guess  it's a  crap shoot  which  is  gonna  happen.


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2019)

Reminds me of a trip to the grocery store a few years ago.  A woman (large chested) was wearing a top that said "Guess" on it.  At the time, I wasn't aware that "Guess" was a designer brand name, so I asked, "Implants?"

I just can't understand why she got so angry...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

win231 said:


> Reminds me of a trip to the grocery store a few years ago.  A woman (large chested) was wearing a top that said "Guess" on it.  At the time, I wasn't aware that "Guess" was a designer brand name, so I asked, "Implants?"
> 
> I just can't understand why she got so angry...



:lofl::clap:


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

One thing I would never do is advertise other's products on my body with their clothing...and chest for sure.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2019)

I ditched mine years ago, only time I wear it is if I'm leavin the house, or company shows up.

My moma is 86 and complains all the time about her dang bra.

I told her if it was givin me that much pain I'd sling it just as far as I could.

What's the point at that age to suffer?


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't wear one anytime.  I wear loose shirts etc and no one knows anyway, no one cares,  Your moma can't let go.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 14, 2019)

Falcon said:


> May  I   have  the  next dance ?



Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Your moma can't let go.



Truth... It's all about what is respectable among peers.

Pressure that was instilled in her years ago.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Truth... It's all about what is respectable among peers.
> 
> Pressure that was instilled in her years ago.



It's truly amazing what SO MANY can't let go of.  And until I really got enscounced in Calif living, I had the old baggage and so glad it's so gone.  Everytime I went back to visit Mom I would work with her to help free her  of the trappings and when she would visit me I'd do the same, and she would "hear me" but I don't think she heard me.


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Anyway...... even men who gain too much weight get ‘man boobs’ and if they exercise and firm up those pecs they disappear.
> I realize it’s not exactly the same but it’s not that different either.



"Man Boobs" are not only from weight gain.  It's a normally-occurring hormonal issue.  As we age, we start to look more & more like the opposite sex.  That's why older women start growing facial hair & men start losing muscle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2019)

When I was younger and gave up smoking, I started working out, doing Jazzercise and jogging a lot, that's when I started to wear sports bras which were supportive and much more comfortable than a regular bra.  Some years later, since I worked a blue collar job and wasn't wearing dresses or blouses, I decided to start wearing them to work, good move on my part.....soooo much more comfortable for long workdays especially in summer months, less irritating than a regular bra.

  Even with a sports bra, it comes off when I get home.  Now, if I'm wearing a dark colored pocket tee shirt, I'll often go out with no bra, but if it's a lighter color, I put on the sports bra.  I'm usually very casual in tee shirts and jeans or cargo pants.   I've heard that some women even wear sleep bras, something I'll never do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 14, 2019)

I wear a very soft sports bra when I go out. At home I don't wear any. I look for blouses with two pockets in the right place and short sleeves so you can't peak in sideways. works for me.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 14, 2019)

S.B. Thanks for posting the Seinfeld videos, I was roaring and yes I saw those original shows or reruns, whatever they were...tooo funnny....


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2019)

win231 said:


> "Man Boobs" are not only from weight gain.  It's a normally-occurring hormonal issue.  As we age, we start to look more & more like the opposite sex.  That's why older women start growing facial hair & men start losing muscle.


Why thank you for that additional bit of information. Not sure I really wanted to read it . Lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I wear a very soft sports bra when I go out. At home I don't wear any. I look for blouses with two pockets in the right place and short sleeves so you can't peak in sideways. works for me.



That works well for me too Ruth, even sleeveless if the arm holes are not too large, then it's not a problem.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2019)

Ok I’m not meaning to get too personal but don’t your nipples show under your t shirts when you wear no bra ?
Id definitely need the pockets at the front. Lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2019)

Only with light colors Keesha, that's why I wear a shirt with front pockets or a sports bra with them.  Maybe if the shirt was skin-tight, but that's not my style.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 15, 2019)

Quite frankly, even at 70 I still look good without a bra, but my clothes on me look even better with one on. As far as breast cancer, there are better ways to try and prevent that. I have to laugh how someone puts up such an opinion and suddenly everyone is baring their chest. nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 15, 2019)

Ok thanks Seabreeze. That wouldn’t work for me. Oddly enough when my husband and I went to our local grocery store, the elderly cashier serving us with braless. Not that I go around looking but it was quite evident. Nobody seemed to care. She looked presentable. I probably wouldn’t have noticed but did due to this thread. 
Ditto Olivia but I’m ten years younger.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 15, 2019)

So much I want to say ITT!!



jaminhealth said:


> Well endowed only means more fat. Less in my book is best.



That's not a fair statement.  Being well endowed doesn't mean one is fat.  I've gotten down to 113 pounds..and at 5'8" I was gaunt and skeletal and anorexic-looking due to the stress of my marriage, and I was still full breasted.  My band size went down, from a 36 worn on the first set of hooks to a 34 worn on the last set...but my cup size didn't change.  



jaminhealth said:


> And wish some others would post some "interesting" topics to discuss. .



I think you're being unduly critical.  There are a wealth of interesting topics posted here!   Because they're not interesting to YOU doesn't automatically mean that they're not interesting to the majority.  Obviously they are, as there are multiple pages of responses on many topics daily.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 15, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> When I was younger and gave up smoking, I started working out, doing Jazzercise and jogging a lot, that's when I started to wear sports bras which were supportive and much more comfortable than a regular bra. .



I LOVE my sports bras  I can't wear one every day, but I do when I can.  Gap also makes an 100% cotton shelf bra, SO comfortable.  Mom shelf bras I can't wear because they don't have adjustable straps and  they cut under my arms and drive me nuts bu the Gap ones are adjustable and it makes a huge difference to me.  I have one each in white, black and beige.  

Ron says both the sports bras and the Gap shelf bras give me a uni-boob.  :lol:  Great way to describe what it does to one's silhouette!!!!  

I stopped wearing underwire bras years back...I couldn't find any that were comfortable in the slightest.  

I am not overweight, but I'm still heavy breasted and not at all comfortable either mentally or physically going without a bra anywhere but at home.  I'm barely in the door before it comes off, often while I'm still wearing all my other clothes..I do this strange contortionist dance to pull the straps down my arms from under my shirt and then reach up under the front of my top and voila!!! It's off!   A bit harder with a sports bra.   

I never wear a bra at home.  I change into my "touch-me-nowhere" clothes as soon as I get home, or the entire time I'm at home.  Very occasionally I'll go to the grocery store or something without a bra, but only if I have enough layers on that the movement under my clothing isn't noticeable.  Otherwise I'm way too self conscious.  It's not about how I look, way more about making others uncomfortable and being so noticeable.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## AprilSun (Mar 15, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I ditched mine years ago, only time I wear it is if I'm leavin the house, or company shows up.



That's exactly how I do. I hate wearing a bra and will only do it when I feel I have to!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>



hahaha, think about it.......


----------



## Wren (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 15, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I LOVE my sports bras  I can't wear one every day, but I do when I can.  Gap also makes an 100% cotton shelf bra, SO comfortable.  Mom shelf bras I can't wear because they don't have adjustable straps and  they cut under my arms and drive me nuts bu the Gap ones are adjustable and it makes a huge difference to me.  I have one each in white, black and beige.
> 
> Ron says both the sports bras and the Gap shelf bras give me a uni-boob.  :lol:  Great way to describe what it does to one's silhouette!!!!
> 
> ...



Oh boy I was born and raised in the mindset "what will others think"... no more...free thinker here.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 15, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Oh boy I was born and raised in the mindset "what will others think"... no more...free thinker here.



I think you misunderstand me. It should be obvious to anyone who's read a few of my posts here that I don't give a #$%@ what others think of me.  What other folks think of me is none of my damn business! :lol:

I am however mindful of not making other people uncomfortable.  It's a manners/courtesy thing.  It's impossible to not notice protruding nipples and swinging, bouncing breasts, both of which happen when I go bra-less...the consequence of having nursed 5 children, and being fairly well endowed.  So I wear a bra when I go out.  Otherwise I'm having to think constantly of my body, don't walk too fast so I don't jiggle as much, it's colder than I thought should I go back and get a sweater,  remembering to keep my arms crossed so that I'm not unintentionally flaunting my "free thinking" boobs!   

Too much work.  So much easier to pop on a sports bra before I head out.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 15, 2019)

Ronni, I get your point. I might have thought differently 20 yrs ago or so, but I've arrived at a different place in my life.  jam


----------



## Lara (Mar 15, 2019)

I just found this thread. I've read the whole thing now and I have to say, "Nicely done ladies".  I'm being completely sincere.

Y'all have managed to unintentionally wake up the senior male population in our forum with talk of ways to hide our nipples, clothes to help with that feeling of freedom, and all the while saving the guyz from ever having to ask "What are you wearing" and "What are your measurements":laugh:.  I admire your candor, ladies. Got a laugh at the cartoon of the couple on the beach, Seabreeze. 

:sunglass:


----------



## Ronni (Mar 15, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Ronni, I get your point. I might have thought differently 20 yrs ago or so, but I've arrived at a different place in my life.  jam


Understood Jam.   
No worries.  Peace, friend. :love_heart:


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 15, 2019)

You have to admit this topic brought a LOT to the table and even some crack up cartoons.  

And we are all different in many many ways, and I don't even wear blouses anymore....worked 40 yrs and wore everything tidy and nice and for the last some yrs I love my summer and winter t shirts...and loose NOT tight.   Over those t's depending on weather I wear long sleeve shirts and only go for MY comfort....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> You have to admit this topic brought a LOT to the table and even some crack up cartoons.



Just kidding...
.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 15, 2019)

Ken, just remember...  "what has been seen cannot be unseen."   :laugh:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 15, 2019)

That uni- boob is exactly why I don’t like sports bras. They are super comfortable but they push the girls together and I really don’t like that. I’m large chested, meaning I have a wife rib cage from swimming a lot so have a problem finding a sports bra that’s comfortable AND looks good. Most of the women at the gym wear them along with a tank top and they look very attractive. I’d really like to find one that fits me without giving me uni- boob cause I HATE that look. I prefer my separate. Lol 

Does anyone know of brand that does give uni-boob?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 15, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Just kidding...
> .


 :lofl: pfft.... men! nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 15, 2019)

Deleted. Probably not appropriate to ask about sportsbra recommendation on a ‘throw your bra away ‘ thread.


----------



## Snowbound (Mar 15, 2019)

win231 said:


> Reminds me of a trip to the grocery store a few years ago.  A woman (large chested) was wearing a top that said "Guess" on it.  At the time, I wasn't aware that "Guess" was a designer brand name, so I asked, "Implants?"
> 
> I just can't understand why she got so angry...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 15, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> This topic brings me back to the Seinfeld series when Arthur (the dad) was in bra sales...funny segment,,any one remember that one.  There was this old geezer selling bras....



I think he was selling "man bras"-or "bros" lol.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Ken, just remember...  "what has been seen cannot be unseen."   :laugh:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2019)

I always wondered about the training bra..Just what tricks are you trying to make them do??


----------



## Lara (Mar 16, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Just kidding...
> .


:rofl:  
(I previously posted this in the thread "Older People are Pretty Cool")


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 19, 2019)

I also think sports bras are the way to go.  Easy on when you have to go out. Easy off when you get home.  Never wore a bra when I lived in California.  When I moved here went into culture shock when I saw everyone does.  When in Rome, lol.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 19, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> I also think sports bras are the way to go.  Easy on when you have to go out. Easy off when you get home.  Never wore a bra when I lived in California.  When I moved here went into culture shock when I saw everyone does.  When in Rome, lol.



Yep, the  Right and Left coasts are like day and night in many ways.   I was born in the Right and raised in the Left, me and 40+million.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> I also think sports bras are the way to go.  Easy on when you have to go out. Easy off when you get home.  Never wore a bra when I lived in California.  When I moved here went into culture shock when I saw everyone does.  When in Rome, lol.


I completely agree. Sports bras are the way to go. Super comfortable. The only big issue is getting the right one so you don’t get that uni boob look. That’s not an attractive look. The cheaper ones don’t separate the girls so if you have any more than a handful, this happens. If you go into the more expensive brands then your chest size might not match up to the cup sizes offered which is the problem I have. They have formed cups which need to match up. My chest size is large but my cup size is fairly average so the cups never quite match up for me. For at home it’s ok but for going out it presents a problem. 


:lol:Lara. I’ve considered it but know I never would.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2019)

Inexpensive sports bras for me, serve the purpose.  I go for comfort rather than appearance (most people understand the look it gives), if I really want something more attractive for some reason, I'd stick with a regular bra.  Years ago I invested in an expensive sports bra, and it wasn't much more comfortable than a typical bra.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 21, 2019)

And I wasn't even part of the "Burn the Bra" movement.   Just found how comfortable I was without all those strings and snaps ....


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2019)

I ditch it when at home in the evenings and nights and mornings.  Only a part of my day is "devoted" to one but I don't like them.  Can't find the right one it seems.  I have seriously been considering not wearing one at all times, though.


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2019)

As a teen I never bothered with them. Now I have to in the summertime, but I like lace stretch tube bras which are so comfortable but hard to find these days. In the winter I wear thick sweaters so who cares? :sentimental:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2019)

Loads on Amazon Chic....  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Womens-Strapless-Seamless-Stretchy-Bandeau/dp/B07CKPSWDK


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

I go for comfort over appearance too and when I first put those sports bras on, they are ultra comfortable but within a short time I’d working out, they are rubbing together and looking ridiculous. My chest itself sets them too far apart and I can’t seem to find one that keeps them separate. I envy those who can get away with none. I’m just not one of them and even if I could, how to you disguise the nipples. Those things aren’t easy to hide. Even pockets there don’t cut it for me. 
Im like RuthAnne. I can’t find one that fits right. The only ones that do are the stretchy ones the do up at the front.
If anyone has a brand of sports bra they think is superior in this way, please tell us or pm me. 
I’m desperately needing one for the gym.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Loads on Amazon Chic....  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Womens-Strapless-Seamless-Stretchy-Bandeau/dp/B07CKPSWDK


And the largest in these isn’t big enough otherwise they at as cute as ever but they’d definitely turn mine into uniboob and I hate that look.


----------



## gumbud (Mar 31, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I think you misunderstand me. It should be obvious to anyone who's read a few of my posts here that I don't give a #$%@ what others think of me.  What other folks think of me is none of my damn business! :lol:
> 
> I am however mindful of not making other people uncomfortable.  It's a manners/courtesy thing.  It's impossible to not notice protruding nipples and swinging, bouncing breasts, both of which happen when I go bra-less...the consequence of having nursed 5 children, and being fairly well endowed.  So I wear a bra when I go out.  Otherwise I'm having to think constantly of my body, don't walk too fast so I don't jiggle as much, it's colder than I thought should I go back and get a sweater,  remembering to keep my arms crossed so that I'm not unintentionally flaunting my "free thinking" boobs!
> 
> Too much work.  So much easier to pop on a sports bra before I head out.



what makes ya think we would ever feel uncomfortable about all of that ??   :neat:


----------



## gumbud (Mar 31, 2019)

I think there is one essential ingredient that has been over-looked perhaps?  Who originally invented the bra and probably the same gender been involved ever since it it's evolution - YES men - and ladies you do know or should know how men can mess your lives up!!   :wink:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

Did you need help with a brand or style Gummy because we know how men can mess with our lives. :tapfoot:


----------



## gumbud (Mar 31, 2019)

NO - no boob problems this side of the big pond - just suggesting that if ya wanna job doing well then do it yaself - don't ya think women could design bras better than men ?  I would be willing to volunteer for chest measurement experiments purely in the interest science of course - please PM for private contact details?? :thankyou1:mess with womens lives God I don't even understand how they operate!!raying:


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm quite an active person and, although not well-endowed, bouncing breasts is not an option. I've found the perfect bra in M&S..lovely and soft but with good support. There isn't a man in my life but I enjoy the fact that I still have shapely breasts.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I'm quite an active person and, although not well-endowed, bouncing breasts is not an option. I've found the perfect bra in M&S..lovely and soft but with good support. There isn't a man in my life but I enjoy the fact that I still have shapely breasts.


ME TOO! 
Would you mind giving a brand name please?:shrug:
I have a difficult time getting these contraptions to fit


----------



## win231 (Mar 31, 2019)

By the way, studies show that breast implants do not cause any health problems.  I strongly disagree.  They do cause eye strain in men.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

Marks & Spensers!!!
I didn’t know that’s what it stands for and they have a large selection of their own brand in sports bras


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> By the way, studies show that breast implants do not cause any health problems.  I strongly disagree.  They do cause eye strain in men.



Studies, studies, studies, I buy hardly any of them.  Gotta first find who pays for the studies.

I have stories of disasters from the implant and a person now with dementia and her friends believe it had to do with the implants.   No way jose''


----------

